# Are gaps in firebricks dangerous?



## LindaLI (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm very happy to have found this site.  We have a dutchwest fireplace insert that is 1 1/2 winters old.  I noticed that one of the firebricks in the back seems to have it's sides eroding/ chipped away.  This has left maybe, quarter-inch gaps on each side.  I was wondering if this is a danger, and at what point do bricks need replacing.   It seems a bit soon to me, but we do use it all winter and as our main heat source.  I'd appreciate any info.  Thank you.


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think small gaps in the bricks are a problem.  The purpose of the bricks is not so much to protect your stove as it is to protect the fire.  The bricks are working to keep more heat in the firebox so the fire can get hot enough for clean combustion.  A small gap, even 1/4", between firebricks is not going to be an issue.  If it still bugs you, you could go and get some furnace cement and fill the gap, or stuff some fiberglass insulation in there.  

Many of my firebricks are going on 12 years old now, and some of them in the back are pretty cracked up from wood banging into them while loading.  Last year I finally had a problem with a piece of a brick that kept falling out, so I cemented it back in place and it has been fine since.  I could spring the $125 for a complete new brick set, but why do that if they're still providing the insulation?  I burn 24/7 in the winter.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 1, 2009)

If it bothers you too much go to a cement yard and pick up a new one for $2.50.   

Matt


----------



## Dune (Oct 1, 2009)

Cracks and small gaps will not matter, but if sections are missing, certain areas of stoves will overheat and burn and crack. Keep up on your bricks, it is preventative maintainence for cast iron stoves. Most of the stove plate I have welded was from lack of PM or longterm overfiring. I don't think putting fiberglass inside a woodstove is a great idea. Fiberglass burns will a pervasive disgusting odor.


----------



## LindaLI (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone. The info was very helpful.  Enjoy the coming "cold" season.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Linda.    I agree, fire bricks are cheap. You can also find these at many hardware stores.


----------

